
A new Linux distro: Hadron is ready - alpb
http://hadronproject.org/2011/05/05/hadron-is-ready/
======
jorgecastillo
<http://hadronproject.org/answers/>

>6- Why did you create a new distro? Because we can.

I am probably going to get my karma downgraded but I have to say what I think.
The world doesn't need another me too Linux distro, what a waste.

~~~
derekp7
I think one valid reason for creating a new distribution is if you have some
architectural ideas you want to experiment with. A fresh distro may be easier
then trying to modify an existing one, due to fewer cascading effects of your
changes. But in that case, I would start with something like Linux from
Scratch and go from there.

Ideas that I've personally wanted to work on involve system initialization
procedures (this was before Upstart came around), packaging tools, overall
package layouts, etc. But if I did that I probably wouldn't promote the
distro, since it would probably be useless to anyone else but those working on
the specific projects.

------
ChuckMcM
I liked the flying cow : [http://www.gnu.org/graphics/gnu-and-penguin-
color-300x276.pn...](http://www.gnu.org/graphics/gnu-and-penguin-
color-300x276.png)

(I suppose its a wildebeast but it looks like a cow)

 _"As you may know, Hadron has only two active developers, me and seqizz. In
order to develop Hadron healthfully, we need more developers."_ \-- Burak
Sezer

Basically a couple of guys built a package management system and then used
that to create a Linux distribution. They don't know the difference between
Unix and Linux and they don't have any real reason for creating a new distro
other than they could, and they are very enthusiastic about it.

It brings back fond memories of folks running out to create a rock band.

Best of luck guys!

------
seqizz
Hi guys. I'm the one of them involved in this. Thanks for your time and
comments.

Hadron was just a prototype and we made it for "fun". Yes you've read it
right. We're not trying to compete with another distro. We don't "aim"
somewhere also. It's too fresh to aim somewhere. We don't even desktop
environments in our repo (except xfce). As xxqs said, we're not more than 3
people. (I guess that's because we're in Turkey, but it's long story). We made
Hadron in a few night hours.

Again, Hadron is an alive prototype. We've released it so you can check a new
package management system. Which we think is good enough to continue. Eh?

About the "Unix" thing, I guess it's a typo. Thanks for pointing it.

------
runjake
A few things bother me:

1.) On the About page, the very first sentence states "Hadron is a Unix
distribution which is based on Linux kernel and GNU operating system". Linux
is not Unix, but they refer to it as "Unix" throughout the website.

I'm not trying to be pedantic, but to me, this demonstrates poor situational
and historical awareness.

2.) Who's responsible for this project? It's not straightforward to figure
that out.

3.) A new package manager I've never heard of. This is fine, but combined with
#2 -- I'll wait a while.

~~~
sciurus
It looks like the creator is Burak Sezer, "a Metallurgical & Materials
Engineering student at Yildiz Technical University from Istanbul". His website
is <http://purak.org/>

According to <http://purak.org/blog/2011/02/24/new-post/> he had previously
maintained a Gentoo derivative.

------
xxqs
they feel themselves so cool that they don't bother explaining why one would
need to use it.

is it targeted for server use? desktop? embedded system? mobile system? How is
it better than anything else?

and, how long is it going to be supported and how big is the core team? (let
me guess: just one developer and one user who is also the developer)

~~~
aw3c2
The homepage itself is the "About" section and explains some aspects:
<http://hadronproject.org/>

~~~
xxqs
yes, I've seen it and a couple of other pages. Still there's no answer on why
one would want to use it, as well as my other questions above

------
portmanteaufu
Some bits from the 'about' page:

1\. The distribution does not provide pre-compiled packages. It only provides
package building scripts .... 2\. Hadron is fully free. It only contains
free(free as in freedom) software. 3\. As possible as up-to-date and stable.

Reading the first two points together, do I understand correctly that I cannot
use the package manager to install proprietary binaries like graphics drivers?
Is there room for flexibility akin to Arch's AUR setup for user-management of
such packages?

What does that third point mean, exactly? Am I dealing with something closer
to Debian Stable or a rolling-release system?

------
koenigdavidmj
What does this get me that Gentoo does not?

~~~
rosser
The only thing I can think of is that Hadron is completely Free Software. I
don't know of any way on Gentoo to not use non-Free, particularly in
satisfying dependencies. (It's been a Very Long Time since I've touched
Gentoo, though; that may have changed.)

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Gentoo has a license masking feature described at [1]. You specify in
make.conf a list of licenses that you like and do not like, and it will not
install things that do not match that mask.

1:
[http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=...](http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1)

------
redthrowaway
This really seems like an Archier Arch, but harder to use. What's the
rationale, and what distinguishes it from the other minimalist distros?

------
ozten
Am I the only one who read that as "Hardon is ready"?

~~~
thehodge
No, thats exactly how I read it

------
SomeOtherGuy
>These patterns are mostly borrowed from BSD family and Gentoo Linux.

No. Stop blaming your horrible distros on BSDs. All the BSDs provide binary
packages and encourage users to use them. Typing "make install" and watching
the build script compile and package an identical binary package as the one on
the public FTP servers is not learning anything, and does not make your system
"advanced". Exposing the package build system to users lets them build custom
packages when needed. It makes absolutely no sense to then say "we won't
provide any binary packages for you" and force everyone to always compile
everything themselves.

------
jeffdechambeau
What's the logic behind these pointless distros?

"I was given access to the most amazing tools and technology humanity has ever
known and was born with an incredibly ability to use them. Now I'm going to go
out of my way to make it harder for others to follow in my footsteps."

It's a massive shame that such a specific and high level skill-set is
squandered doing something so completely useless.

~~~
srl
> What's the logic behind these pointless distros?

Distros, like IRC bots and text editors, are a popular (to use ESR's phrase)
"finger exercise". It's fun; nothing more is needed.

